# A question to anyone who owns a Zojirushi rice cooker



## stephen129 (Mar 25, 2019)

How long have you had yours for and has it lasted?

I'm most interested in how long the inside pot lasts.

I have just bought a Zojirushi NS-YSQ10 I am hoping the machine lasts decades, based on previous rice cookers, the most fragile part is the inside pot.

I know Zojirushi sells replacement inner pots, I'm wondering if I should buy one now or if they will still be selling the same one decades later.


----------



## bahamaroot (Mar 25, 2019)

I've had a Zojirushi rice cooker for somewhere around 20yrs. It's still in great shape inside and out. Treat it right and it will provide you great service for many years.


----------



## daveb (Mar 25, 2019)

The big one? 10+ years, the last 3 at work. Just got my first scratch inside, damn meat handed line cook.

The 3 cupper? A mere 8 years but showing promise for more.

Only replacement part I've need is the measuring cup - and Amazon has them. And we call them "Zo".


----------



## JBroida (Mar 25, 2019)

we've got a 5.5 cup one at home that is about 10 years old and still going strong


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Mar 26, 2019)

Mine is old. Easily 20+ years. The pot is a bit tattered. 

My next unit will be an Elephant with the SS pot.


----------



## dafox (Mar 26, 2019)

Little one about 5 years, just bought a big one for larger gatherings. Just be careful cleaning the pot.


----------



## stephen129 (Mar 27, 2019)

Is mixing sushi vinegar directly in the pot potentially damaging to it?


----------



## PC315 (Mar 29, 2019)

I had to replace my inner pot after about 5 years or so. One thing I was told was to never rinse your rice inside the pot since the hard rice could scratch it. So now I rinse the rice in a different bowl before putting it into the inner pot to cook. I purchased the replacement pot on their website, it wasn't too bad (~40 USD)


----------



## Michi (Mar 29, 2019)

stephen129 said:


> Is mixing sushi vinegar directly in the pot potentially damaging to it?


Vinegar is not a problem. Teflon is chemically inert and will react with just about nothing, other than really extreme things, such as elemental fluorine or potassium. Don't put those into your rice cooker


----------



## bahamaroot (Mar 29, 2019)

PC315 said:


> I had to replace my inner pot after about 5 years or so. One thing I was told was to never rinse your rice inside the pot since the hard rice could scratch it. So now I rinse the rice in a different bowl before putting it into the inner pot to cook. I purchased the replacement pot on their website, it wasn't too bad (~40 USD)


Maybe it's mine being a much older unit but I've always rinsed the rice in the inner pot and mine is still in great shape after around 20 yrs.


----------



## PC315 (Mar 30, 2019)

I wonder if it has to do with the type of rice. I often cook those multigrain rice that has all sorts of beans and grains. Who knows...


----------



## Casaluz (Mar 30, 2019)

I have a small simple ( on/off) one that I purchased about 25 years ago, and eventually replaced it for a bigger one about 31/2 years ago not because it was dying (still working and looking perfect) but because we needed a larger one with extra features like timer. We use it an average of 4 times a week and is still in pristine condition. The company is unlikely to go under in the foreseeable future and the replacements are only necessary in case of rough use (like using metal scoops or chain mail to scrub the pot)


----------



## ecchef (Mar 31, 2019)

My sister-in-law had one that lasted 20+ years. Ours was eaaily over a decade. Replaced it with a Tiger just because.


----------



## evanjohnson (Jun 11, 2019)

I have a 5.5 Cup Induction unit that is about 6 years old. Never had any scratching from rinsing rice. Use it about once per week. Pot still looks like new but only use a plastic paddle or silicon spatula with the cooker. Best investment- perfect rice every time.


----------



## slickmamba (Jun 11, 2019)

I've had mine 9 years, nothing wrong with the pot, performs like new


----------



## vlad (Jun 11, 2019)

I have a 6-cup Zojirushi ZiNMDC-R10. It is more than 20 years old. Thousands of uses. I have grown to detest the flowered graphics around the outside but I cannot replace it because the little bugger just keeps on cookin' – flawlessly. The inside pot looks like the day it was born. It is one of the few truly perfect devices in our kitchen.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jun 14, 2019)

Only had mine around two years. Got the cheaper Neuro Fuzzy. Used it for different types of rice follow instructions and always comes out good. Only bad thing is takes a long time to cook it. No big deal just put in in earlier. The Induction models cost quite a bit more but are said to cook rice faster. 

Wash with warm water dish soap and a sponge. Wash the inside top plate too.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jun 14, 2019)

Reading this forum, never mix sushi rice in the pot. I rinse brown rice 5 times in a large bowl until water is clear. Then add it to the pot. Do this because low levels of arsenic in rice.

Even sushi rice wash 5 times until water clear then into the pot. After cooked mixed in a large round wooden vessel made just for mixing sushi rice.


----------

